# Final Salute - by Todd Heisler  (update in OP)



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2016)

This is a gallery of a Pulitzer Prize winning story that centers around one single photo and the powerful Marine actions that led that unforgettable image. These pictures were taken by photographer Todd Heisler. He captured the following images of fallen U.S. Marine 2nd Lt. James Cathey and his wife Katherine.

Amazing to me the power that a single photo can have -it is a tough story to follow, but if a photographer can tell a story with compassion, Mr. Heisler was able to do so.

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2008/06/04/books/20080605_SALUTE_SLIDESHOW_index.html

*- Update -*
This link is from the Marine Corps Times story on the Lt. Cathey and his wife Katherine.  It gives a deeper look into their lives and brings even more impact to the photos.

Marine Corps News Room: Final Salute


This photo won Mr. Heisler the Pulitzer Prize


----------



## Grunt (Oct 26, 2016)

Pictures are extremely powerful. One of the reasons I say that is due to the fact that I remembered the first time that I saw the picture posted in the OP. In fact, I have referenced it recently, along with some others that were just as powerful.

They certainly speak volumes and make lasting impressions in one's memory.

Rest In Peace, Lt. Cathey!

Job well done, Mr. Heisler! You did a great job of honoring a fallen Warrior!


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 26, 2016)

Rest in peace Sir.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 26, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 26, 2016)

I need to break out the Pledge.  It's getting a little dusty in here...


----------



## DC (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 27, 2016)

Brilliant photos. And scenes repeated too many times in all our wars. Semper Fi.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 27, 2016)

The fallen are never forgotten.
Powerful photos.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 28, 2016)

Bump for update in OP


----------

